# Versionskonflikt



## ottto (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab neben meiner j2re1.4.2_04 das jdk1.6.0_02 + eclibse installiert. Beim Start von eclipse kommt "Version 1.4.2_04 of the JVM is not suitable for this produkt. Version 1.5 or greater is required"
Wenn ich die 1.4.2_04 deinstalliere, funktioniert's.
Ich brauch die 1.4.2_04 aber für andere Programme.
Wie bekomme ich die eclipse neben der 1.4.2_04 zum laufen??
Danke.
ottto


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2008)

Trag einfach in der eclipse.ini ein welche JRE verwendet werden soll.

```
-vm
Pfad/Zum/Java/Executable
```
*verschieb*


----------



## ottto (12. Sep 2008)

funktioniert.
danke.
ottto


----------



## akaDisi (26. Okt 2009)

Hi, 

ich hab einen ähnlichen Fehler (andere Version, aber er will auch 1.5).

Wie würde denn so ein Pfad aussehen? 


```
-vm
C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
```
So?

Danke schonmal.

MfG Disi


----------

